# Diesel Truck Help Needed



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

About 5 hours into my trip and 5 mins from camp my truck made a large hiccup and then i lost most of my power. Moved truck this morning....making strange sounds and the engne light is glowing in the dash

Any ideas? I need to drive about 30-40 mins to get to town. Will attempt this tomorrow. I am 200 miles from next oil change. I havent drained the thing-a-jig as i let service department do that. Could that be a problem?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like intake or air related. So possible turbo, inner cooler or one of the boots. I would inspect everything from the turbo to the intake. Do it with the engine running and see if you can hear or feel air blowing from where it should not be.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't much about 6.4 Internationals but try powerstroke.org or thedieselstop.com. Is your truck deleted? If not - have to wonder if the DPF is clogged. When was the last time the truck regenned?

-CC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I don't much about 6.4 Internationals but try powerstroke.org or thedieselstop.com. Is your truck deleted? If not - have to wonder if the DPF is clogged. When was the last time the truck regenned?
> 
> -CC


Now that you mention it the truck did two regenes on the way over and they took a LONG time to complete. Wonder if they actsully failed to complete.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I don't much about 6.4 Internationals but try powerstroke.org or thedieselstop.com. Is your truck deleted? If not - have to wonder if the DPF is clogged. When was the last time the truck regenned?
> 
> -CC


Now that you mention it the truck did two regenes on the way over and they took a LONG time to complete. Wonder if they actsully failed to complete.
[/quote]

Towing generates a lot of heat even without a regen so the DPF should not be too plugged but stranger things have happened. The thing is you indicated there was a hiccup and a plugged DPF would not have done that unless the truck went into limp mode and that cause the hiccup.

Were you pulling a hill when it happened?


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I don't much about 6.4 Internationals but try powerstroke.org or thedieselstop.com. Is your truck deleted? If not - have to wonder if the DPF is clogged. When was the last time the truck regenned?
> 
> -CC


Can't help you, but I've used the above named sites before and came out with a LOT of good info. Sorry to hear you're having trouble!

Do you have a code reader? If so, the code it generates could give you some good info as well.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Sounds similar as to what happened to my 2006 6.0 F-250 before the everything went to hell.

I used my Flashpaq to read and then clear the codes. In the end the EGR, intercooler, and turbos all failed - domino effect. But before that happened, I started blowing black smoke like I was trying to eliminate mosquitoes from an entire state, combined with loss of power.

I reckon it's only get worse if you don't jump on getting it checked/fixed right now. Good luck!


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

You can try unhooking the batteries for 30 minutes or so. If it was in limp mode (which is what it sounds like) it will clear that out but the history code should remain for a dealer to scan.

Hopefully it is nothing more than a faulty sensor.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Made it to the dealer with no problems....good!

No real issues on the way here except for if I floored it, the engine would sputter. Should have diag info in about 60 mins.


----------



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

I had one that lost power, turned out to be an air filter that was too dirty! NOT MY TRUCK! I am better with maintenance than that.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Made it to the dealer with no problems....good!
> 
> No real issues on the way here except for if I floored it, the engine would sputter. Should have diag info in about 60 mins.


Did it also blow smoke? Black means too much fuel for the air supply and white/grey would be a failing injector(s). No smoke then it could be the particulate filter is plugged or the injection pump is not flowing enough.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your troubles. I am betting EGR valve(s) issues are the culprit. IIRC you have 4 of them on that sucker. And hopefully it is just that and not a cascading failure involving anything downstream. Keep us posted and I hope it is not too painful financially.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

It turned out to be the fuel rail injectors sensor (whatever that is). Covered under the diesel engine warranty...so no cost to me other than wasted vacation time.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting your results. At least it was a freebe!


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Oregon_Camper said:


> It turned out to be the fuel rail injectors sensor (whatever that is). Covered under the diesel engine warranty...so no cost to me other than wasted vacation time.


Good news!! Most likely it was a fuel rail pressure sensor, It gives feedback to the PCM to control injector pump.

Glad all is well.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

Excellent news !


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Free is always good. Just curious about other symptoms that could help identify the issue.


----------

